# PRINCETON WV-Adult f,b/t #10-0325 pretty eyes



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

This pretty girl with the big gentle eyes is in the Mercer County Shelter in Princeton WV. She was picked up as a stray and will be available for adoption on 6/5?. Her run # is 10-0325. Mercer Co is a definately a kill shelter and as most shelters at this time of year they are overrun with dogs so need to move them thru as quickly as possible. Someone said she could possible be pregnant... ?? I have no idea how they came to that conclusion, but I'm sure they'll provide anyone inquiring with all the information they they have on her.

















SHE IS ON THE MERCER COUNTY SHELTER, PRINCETON WV PETFINDER SITE. CONTACT INFO FOR THE SHELTER IS: shelter#10-0325 intake date 5/28/0 date stray hold time is up: 6/5/10 shelter 304-425-2838 OR CALL LISA DIRECTLY; ( shelter rescue co-ord) at 304 887 0613


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh no, not another Momma dog. Sweet looking gal, her eyes are very soulful....breakfast bump.
____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Bump for the little girl with the pretty eyes!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

anyone know any info about this girl? Temp test? IS she pregnant? Age?


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

I called and asked about her. Spoke with Lisa who said she appears to be a 'young' dog and is currently housed in the same run with another dog so for the most part appears to be social with other dogs. She was found running with a pretty blk lab on someone's farm... so maybe that is why another person mentioned she _could_ be pregnant as possibility she may have been in heat and on the run with other dogs? Neither dog bothered the livestock in the fields. 
The shelter won't put up a dog for adoption that doesn't have a good temperment so initially we can most likley figure she is a sweet dog. 

Lisa can do whatever specific temp testing anyone would want... just call her at 
304 887 0613.. she is the rescue co-ordinator. They are very full with dogs and this poor pretty baby needs help!


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

bump


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Sunday bump - if the shelter is that full this little gem may not have much longer. She wouldn't take up much space - anyone?
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

